# Leather wipes, what do you use 2lt/ltz owners?



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

When I first bought my Cruze I bought the Meguiars black leather wipes, I'd never owned a car with leather interior before. I used to use them all the time, but after trying other products I realized (for my taste) the wipes left the seats way too glossy looking and slick... if you didn't wipe down every inch of the seat evenly it was very easy to tell as well (probably the same issues you're having with yours)

I don't eat in my car, and I clean it at least once a week, so I have a relatively easy cleaning process -- just using the vacuum for any particles that happen to get in the seams, then I use Lexol leather conditioner with a microfiber towel, again, I do that once a week.

If there happens to be any sort of soiling, like makeup/deodorant from passengers, etc. I vacuum, then use Lexol spray cleaner, then follow up with the conditioner.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

meguiars gold leather cleaner/conditioner and microfiber cloth


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I still have some Lexol left over from 2004 in Miami for my Leather Subaru & Leather Hyundai. Now I have nowhere to wipe?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Look into 303 products !


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

boraz said:


> meguiars gold leather cleaner/conditioner and microfiber cloth


I tried the wipes a long time ago and didn't like the look. I've used what boraz uses for the last 11 years on our P5 and the leather looks great, almost like new except for the usual wrinkles that always form with use. Even the non-seating leather looks like new.  Using this stuff on the new car also, except I use an old cotton washcloth. Color me old school.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I use Mothers VLR spray with soft cloth on all my leather and vinyl. Works great, have never had any issues. Also use Meguiars Rich Leather Care in pump bottle. It works good also, but I like the VLR better, since it can be used for multiple things. In the past I had thought the multi-use products, such as VLR, would not be as good as a product for a single intended use, but VLR proved my theory wrong. VLR stands for vinyl, leather, rubber. Never really cared for the wipes.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> I tried the wipes a long time ago and didn't like the look. I've used what boraz uses for the last 11 years on our P5 and the leather looks great, almost like new except for the usual wrinkles that always form with use. Even the non-seating leather looks like new. Using this stuff on the new car also, except I use an old cotton washcloth. Color me old school.


Does it have a good smell to it? That's my only complaint about Lexol.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Does it have a good smell to it? That's my only complaint about Lexol.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


the meguiars has a light scent, that i cant identify, but it IS on the masculine side...but its very light and besides i douse my car in Body Shop Vanilla perfume 

Mothers protectant we use at work smells like candy, but ive not heard good things aboot it compared to the meguiars.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

boraz said:


> the meguiars has a light scent, that i cant identify, but it IS on the masculine side...but its very light and besides i douse my car in Body Shop Vanilla perfume
> 
> Mothers protectant we use at work smells like candy, but ive not heard good things aboot it compared to the meguiars.


Hmm I'll have to check out the meguiars next time I need to order some product. The Lexol smells like glue (it doesn't last, but still).



 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Does it have a good smell to it? That's my only complaint about Lexol.


The old stuff in the squeeze bottle had a stronger scent than what's in the pump bottle. I'd characterize it as a "spicey" scent.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

winks79 said:


> I use Mothers VLR spray with soft cloth on all my leather and vinyl. Works great, have never had any issues. Also use Meguiars Rich Leather Care in pump bottle. It works good also, but I like the VLR better, since it can be used for multiple things. In the past I had thought the multi-use products, such as VLR, would not be as good as a product for a single intended use, but VLR proved my theory wrong. VLR stands for vinyl, leather, rubber. Never really cared for the wipes.


I have cloth seats in my cruze, I bought this product to treat my door gaskets in the winter to keep them from sticking an freezing my doors shut.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I have cloth seats in my cruze, I bought this product to tread my door gaskets in the winter to keep them from sticking an freezing my doors shut.


shin etsu or sil glyde is what you want


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> The old stuff in the squeeze bottle had a stronger scent than what's in the pump bottle. I'd characterize it as a "spicey" scent.


"spicey sent" has my attention. I'll definitely be checking it out.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I used to use Meguiars (wipes and spray) on my Olds and my wife's Saturn minivan. Both vehicles ended up with cracks in the leather and needed repairing. Now we have a Honda and I really haven't used anything very often in the couple years we've had it and have yet to decide what to use on the Cruze. I just bought some Zaino Z9 and Z10 (cleaner and conditioner). It gets rave reviews and people say the smell is amazing, but I haven't tried it yet. I'll report back after this weekend when I clean out the van.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

just some advice on how to clean . 
1 never use a baby wıpe its very hash and can ınstantly damage the leather 
2 ıf you are usıng a wet leather wipe , be sure to have a fresh mıcrofıber on hand to dab up the cleaner . leaving the cleaner behınd ıs no good whats the poınt of lıftıng the dırt ıf you are goıng to let ıt sınk back ın agaın 
3 remember dab ıt or run across the leater lıghtly but never ever scrub ıt. you wıll waer ıt out extra fast 

you can keep your leather ın good condıtıon but once you let ıt get bad ıts not easy to brıng ıt back . watch a guy on youtube called AMMO NYC hes one of the best ın the bussıness when ıt comes to detaılıng 

hope thıs helped


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Hmm I'll have to check out the meguiars next time I need to order some product. The Lexol smells like glue (it doesn't last, but still).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


Not Glue? Lexol is Fish Oil and smells like Fish!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

stamas said:


> just some advice on how to clean .
> 1 never use a baby wıpe its very hash and can ınstantly damage the leather
> 2 ıf you are usıng a wet leather wipe , be sure to have a fresh mıcrofıber on hand to dab up the cleaner . leaving the cleaner behınd ıs no good whats the poınt of lıftıng the dırt ıf you are goıng to let ıt sınk back ın agaın
> 3 remember dab ıt or run across the leater lıghtly but never ever scrub ıt. you wıll waer ıt out extra fast
> ...


i was gonna say that with the greasy complaints. I always heated up the leather by sun or idle with heat on full blast when I applied any conditioner. Seeing I only have a wheel and shift boot, I barely use leather products except when I do my Subaru that sits up just to keep the leather fresh. Btw is anyone else shift boot tearing by the reverse lockout? 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Not Glue? Lexol is Fish Oil and smells like Fish!


Haha, well it doesn't smell like fish to me at all. It smells like goo.
Glue may not have been an accurate description, but it's not a fish smell (imo), it's more chemical than that. Idk, whatever it is, it's unpleasant.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> i was gonna say that with the greasy complaints. I always heated up the leather by sun or idle with heat on full blast when I applied any conditioner. Seeing I only have a wheel and shift boot, I barely use leather products except when I do my Subaru that sits up just to keep the leather fresh. Btw is anyone else shift boot tearing by the reverse lockout?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was gonna say that with the greasy complaints. I always heated up the leather by sun or idle with heat on full blast when I applied any conditioner. Seeing I only have a wheel and shift boot, I barely use leather products except when I do my Subaru that sits up just to keep the leather fresh. Btw is anyone else shift boot tearing by the reverse lockout? 

i am in the same boat i did not get the leather due to the fact that i am in a very hot climate and its realy not going to last or be comfortable when its hot enough to fry an egg on .
i use a leather wipe on the wheel and i do a quarter at a time and remove with a microfiber . being an auto i hardley touch the stick so it has not needed to be cleaned atall . but im guessing the gear gator to waer is pretty normal for a manuel changed it on my mr2 and its only done 29k but it is 20 years old !!
the platic around my side mirros is already showing signs of fading . i have never appied any greasy products to it as of yet. thanks


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

stamas said:


> i was gonna say that with the greasy complaints. I always heated up the leather by sun or idle with heat on full blast when I applied any conditioner. Seeing I only have a wheel and shift boot, I barely use leather products except when I do my Subaru that sits up just to keep the leather fresh. Btw is anyone else shift boot tearing by the reverse lockout?
> 
> i am in the same boat i did not get the leather due to the fact that i am in a very hot climate and its realy not going to last or be comfortable when its hot enough to fry an egg on .
> i use a leather wipe on the wheel and i do a quarter at a time and remove with a microfiber . being an auto i hardley touch the stick so it has not needed to be cleaned atall . but im guessing the gear gator to waer is pretty normal for a manuel changed it on my mr2 and its only done 29k but it is 20 years old !!
> the platic around my side mirros is already showing signs of fading . i have never appied any greasy products to it as of yet. thanks


I didn't get leather because I wanted a manual transmission. My car I traded in has leather, the car in my avatar has leather and the car that car replaced had leather. The white car did go from black leather to tan leather for that reason of heat tho.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Been through a fair few cruzes , can I ask why you didn't get leather due to the Manuel trans ?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

stamas said:


> Been through a fair few cruzes , can I ask why you didn't get leather due to the Manuel trans ?


Manual + leather = lower mpg and rare find 2LT. Only manual 1.4 on the lot was a BGM eco, rest of the manual Cruze were 1.8 LS. A manual 2LT RS has to be custom ordered and I was not about to wait forever for it. People just don't drive manuals anymore like they did years ago here so You rarely see one. All the ZL1's I seen here are even automatics.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

pL2014 said:


> I used to use Meguiars (wipes and spray) on my Olds and my wife's Saturn minivan. Both vehicles ended up with cracks in the leather and needed repairing. Now we have a Honda and I really haven't used anything very often in the couple years we've had it and have yet to decide what to use on the Cruze. I just bought some Zaino Z9 and Z10 (cleaner and conditioner). It gets rave reviews and people say the smell is amazing, but I haven't tried it yet. I'll report back after this weekend when I clean out the van.


I just cleaned and treated the leather in my Odyssey with the Zaino. I'm impressed. Not greasy at all and the leather looks great. I didn't even use a brush like the cleaner directions said because I couldn't find one I was comfortable using on leather at the one auto parts store I checked this morning. My worst seat (the one behind the passenger seat that gets nearly 100% kid use) could benefit from a more thorough brushing, but the rest look amazing (and even that one looks much better than it did). I'll have to search for a better brush next time I'm out. It's a little pricey (about $30 shipped for both bottles), but I think it might be worth it.


----------

